# tmux: how prevent relics of mutt/lynx content ?



## meine (Dec 16, 2018)

Recently I tried tmux as an alternative to screen. When using mutt and lynx, tmux keeps some 'leftovers' of the previous page or mail on the display -- see the red encircled in the attached screenshot. Scrolling back and forth mostly removes the leftover characters, fragments of text and pieces of info-bars, but also replaces them with new ones.

The display leftovers happen both in a tty console as in a GUI xterm window. I don't use any plugins, just plain tmux, FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64.

`man tmux` mentions that for proper working of tmux `TERM=screen' has to be set. I did add 
	
	



```
set -g default-terminal "screen"
```
 to my .tmux.conf, and checked the proper working with `$ env` --- in a plain tty console or GUI xterm window, 'TERM=xterm', and in a tmux environment 'TERM=screen'.

I couldn't find any reports on these display leftovers and how to get rid of them,
hopefully someone has a clue for me.

TIA,


----------



## Bobi B. (Dec 16, 2018)

Is it possible those leftovers are due to UTF-8 encoding? What encoding do you use?


----------



## meine (Dec 16, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> Is it possible those leftovers are due to UTF-8 encoding? What encoding do you use?



~/.login_conf

```
me:\
    :charset=ISO-8859-15:\
    :lang=nl_NL.ISO8859-15:
```


----------

